
Show HN: Spider Launcher for Android(5.0+) – a minimalist launcher with gestures - venkatramanka
https://play.google.com/apps/testing/com.venkat.spiderlauncher
======
venkatramanka
Hello guys. I developed it for my personal use, and then got tempted to push
it out to the store. Its in beta. Give it a whirl and post some feedback. I'm
still unsure whether its mature enough to go live.

